# Asus Transformer Prime



## J-WO (May 22, 2012)

Just got my Asus Transformer Prime and done blogged about it with photos.

I'm blown away by it, to be honest. Has to be a the tablet choice for a writer, what with the keyboard dock and everything. The Polaris software I'm still not confident with, but I'll keep at it. I'd prefer windows 7/8 though, methinks.

I'm just wondering whether anyone else on the chrons has one as well? How are you finding it?


----------



## gully_foyle (May 22, 2012)

But, but, it doesn't turn into a truck!


----------



## J-WO (May 22, 2012)

Apparently that's an App that's coming out next month.


----------

